# Anybody near Providence, RI?



## Zwiefel (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm going to spend 3 weeks in the providence area starting the 23rd, and will have a car. Anybody nearby? Up for a meet? The first week, I'll have my roll....


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm from providence! Won't be there but if you have any questions get in touch.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 16, 2015)

Taz is close by.
PM JohnnyChance and see if he's still in HFord...............
......You can go hang out with my in-laws, they're about an hour away!


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 16, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> I'm from providence! Won't be there but if you have any questions get in touch.




OK.....so what might a fine southern gentleman such as myself do with his time were he to find himself there in feb over a weekend? I got GPS and ain't afraid to drive (if they roads are even 1/2-assedly maintained). Was thinking about a tour at the ATK/CI facilities.....


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 16, 2015)

Good Food:
Nicks on Broadway (Brunch, long waits)
Al Forno (a little fancy)
Birch (New-School new-nordic type local tasting menu)
North (haven't been but heard good things)
Kitchen (awesome tiny place for brunch, one kick a$$ old guy cooks big plates of goodness)
Pastiche (awesome fine desserts spot, classic no weird piles of stuff, just the best cakes and tarts and all that). 
Seven Stars (good coffee, pastry, bread)

Good Drinks (may be a little out of touch moved 4 yrs ago):
The Avery (dark n vintage cool)
E & O (local dive/hipster bar)
The Red Fez (downtown hipster dive)
Julians (good beer list, pricey, decent food)

Sights:
Swan Point Cemetery (beautiful stroll around, HP Lovecraft buried there)
Prospect Park (big RW statue hop the fence to get a good view of downtown)
RISD museum (good stuff old and new)

Music:
Honestly don't know these days, I'm old and uncool
could check out AS220 for younger stuff, prob some good jazz bars around

There Monday??
Bovi's in east providence has an incredible big band play, it's super great, John Hallmark Jazz Orchestra

Good Hikes around the suburbs, just look em up.
Also, beautiful but probably cold as hell by the water (Jamestown, Newport, Narragansett, etc)

Have fun!

Also, there's one of KKF's top shig fanatics hiding out in RI somewhere, Drawman.

Cheers and have fun and stay warm!





Zwiefel said:


> OK.....so what might a fine southern gentleman such as myself do with his time were he to find himself there in feb over a weekend? I got GPS and ain't afraid to drive (if they roads are even 1/2-assedly maintained). Was thinking about a tour at the ATK/CI facilities.....


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 16, 2015)

Also Trinity Brewhouse ain't bad, not the best microbrewery but it can be a good time, pool table in the basement.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 16, 2015)

Nordic lodge. period


----------



## daveb (Feb 16, 2015)

Z, For you there's only one answer. Mystic Pizza! I used to fly into Providence frequently and drive to Rotten Groton. The Mystic Seaport is nice. The pizza was average. But I fell in love 3 times during the movie.

Newport is fairly close as well. New England's New Orleans. Though Feb will prob not be good walking around weather. And the MMMMM guy is from up that way and can't be to far. (CT is a little smaller than Dallas:cool2: )


----------



## gic (Feb 16, 2015)

The best (greasy, low tech) pizza at CAserta's


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 23, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nordic lodge. period



Alas, they are closed until april. 

http://www.yelp.com/biz/nordic-lodge-charlestown


----------



## lancep (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, welcome to Providence.

Where are you staying?

I live with my family on the East Side.

A few other good restaurants:

Chez Pascal -- very good French bistro, on Hope Street
Haruki -- Wayland Square, pretty good sushi, good lunch deals
Persimmon -- down in Bristol, maybe 25 minutes away, my favorite restaurant in the area, local and seasonal food
Mill's Tavern -- expensive, at base of College Hill, very good food, sort of modern American
Loie Fuller -- on the West Side, very interesting interior, good food
Lim's -- Wayland Square -- combo of Thai and Japanese (sushi), very good food
Pho Horn's -- pretty good Vietnamese, pretty inexpensive, in a shopper center off North Main Street near Pawtucket line
Garden Grille (East Side) and Grange (West Side) -- very good vegan food, Grange is a bit more high end, but Garden Grille has excellent food. I'm always surprise when I eat there how good it is, being a decidedly non-vegan.
Brickway -- Wickenden Street -- very good breakfasts

Activities -- not a ton to do; Newport is beautiful, and a visit to The Breakers is really amazing. Also, drive along the coast (Ocean Avenue) around the periphery of the peninsula. It really has some incredibly beautiful views (and homes). One of the more beautiful places I've ever been. 
The Atheneum near Brown University is a beautiful private library.
Boston, with all it has to offer, is only an hour away.

Okay, gotta go shovel snow (again!).

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

